# Stenting of Left main



## dwilcox (Jan 28, 2009)

Where do I find documentation for stenting of the left main and appropiate modifier to use.  I've been told to use the LD but would like to have something to back it up.


----------



## mmarcum (Jan 28, 2009)

According to the American College of Cardiology:

The approach most consistent with existing policy is as follows:  Consider the left main as a major artery when a lesion is treated in the left main only. 

The left main actually splits into the LAD and LC so I think that you can use either modifier and be ok.  You should probably double check any LCD issued by your local Medicare contractor though just to make sure they don't have a policy specifically related to this.


----------



## deeva456 (Feb 27, 2009)

if you are placing a stent in only one of the 3 major coronary arteries; RC, LD or LC a modifier is not required. You would only bill 92980. If a stent is placed in 2 of the 3 major coronary arteries, then you would use the modifiers. i.e.  1 stent was placed in the Right coronary artery, 1 stent was place in the Left circumflex artery bill as follows: 

92980-RC
92982-LC


Dee, CPC,CCC


----------

